# Abo wie vereinbart



## Andreas74 (10 April 2017)

Eigentlich ist doch ein Handy Abo wie das einer Zeitschrift auch, wenn ich etwas bestelle muss ich es auch bezahlen und hab im Zweifel hier wie dort eien Kündigungsfrist oder ?


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2017)

So wie du die Frage stellst, ist sie eindeutig mit Ja zu beantworten.

*Aber:
*
Wenn ich dir ungefragt und ohne eine Aktion deinerseits, eine Zeitung in den Briefkasten stecke, kann ich dir nicht einfach damit ein Zeitungsabo an die Backe nageln.


----------



## JasonDu (13 Mai 2017)

Genau, aber ungefragt bekomm ich ja auch kein Handy Abo


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2017)

Quatsch. Hier geht es um  ungewollte untergeschobene Abos, die es zu abertausenden gibt. 

PS:  Anonymes Blöken ist nicht sonderlich qualifiziert und glaubhaft.


----------

